# Alligators



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ok well i was just wondering about alligators..... I kind of want a small one but i dont know how long i can keep it small..... theres a teacher at my school whos had one for some years now and its still pretty small i believe....well any and all info would be much appreciated


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Alligators and caimans do not stay small, and your teacher's is either very young or very maltreated---almost certainly the latter. Unless you have a 15'x15' enclosed space that can be heated to 85 F on a 24/7 hour basis, complete with a large tub of water to bathe/drink from-- that you will change EVERY DAY-- a crocodilian is not for you. Crocodilians are waay out of the keeping league of a 15 yr old, unless you do not attend school and your parents are fabulously rich.

So yeah, stick with a bullfrog or something.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

get a dwarf caiman itll get about 5 feet max....listen kid you really dont want a an alligator/croc....i have one and youve gotta have 5 things to own one....lightning fast reflexes, no fear, a high tolerance for pain, a lot of money, and a huge enclosure...i got bit by mine yesterday and i pulled my finger out just in time before he could clamp down, i never felt it and he put a 4 inch long gash from the 1st joint of my right index finger to the knuckle and curving from my knuckle down the top of my hand toward my thumb,i could see the bone on my middle joint...and im happy about it because if i didnt move my finger that fast id be counting to 9....think about it before you get one...or just go to walmart and buy an inflatable one.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

says the guy who keeps his juvenile croc in a 125g tank.

Jesus f*cking christ, we have the blind trying to lead the blind here.

If i was a 3 foot croc stuck in a 125g id be wanting to bite the sh*t out of the owner who was keeping me in those vile conditions too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> says the guy who keeps his juvenile croc in a 125g tank.
> Jesus f*cking christ, we have the blind trying to lead the blind here.
> If i was a 3 foot croc stuck in a 125g id be wanting to bite the sh*t out of the owner who was keeping me in those vile conditions too.
> [snapback]870253[/snapback]​










f*ck yeah


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> says the guy who keeps his juvenile croc in a 125g tank.
> Jesus f*cking christ, we have the blind trying to lead the blind here.
> If i was a 3 foot croc stuck in a 125g id be wanting to bite the sh*t out of the owner who was keeping me in those vile conditions too.
> [snapback]870253[/snapback]​










poor croc! Please tell me it isnt so...


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ok guys well dont worry i wouldnt get an alligator anyways cause i know theyre a lot of work i was just curious........anyways i got a 40 gal and wanted to put some type of reptile in it (sadly it cant be a snake or trtles i wish i could i would get a royal (ball) python)......but anyways any good suggestions on some good reptiles that either like one big one or a couple small ones??


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i keep 2 of them and im 14


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

well i had a friend double check and that science teacher said it was an american aligator......and its like 4 years old or something and only like 1-2' long


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> well i had a friend double check and that science teacher said it was an american aligator......and its like 4 years old or something and only like 1-2' long
> [snapback]876810[/snapback]​


dont they get huge?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I think your teacher is feeding you a line of sh*t!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> I think your teacher is feeding you a line of sh*t!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn straight


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

no acctually considering hes had it since my brother was a junior and he graduated 2 years ago do the math.........he just doesnt give it certain vitamins to help stunt its growth


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ah, so he makes a concious effort to f*ck up his pet reptile. Wonderful.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd report his ass for cruelty


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

well he must know what hes doing.............


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

or you're just naive and gullible


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> or you're just naive and gullible
> [snapback]882087[/snapback]​


mrspikes the teacher knows what he's talkin about also theres a pet shop not far from my house and he has a 6year old american alligator thats only 3feet long and he said he did the same thing just fed it low nutrition food for about the first 8months of its growning life and its not animal curility for some of you people who were dropped at birth mr piranha45 just doesn't know everything like he thinks he does so if you want the alligator go for it!! it might not be to much work


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

slow down there, you impudent little highschool airbag. here's what the experts have to say...

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=78558
http://www.herpcenter.com/showthread.php?p=22900#post22900
http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=710263,710263

The kingsnake link is now dead; a moderator at that forum emailed me and told me "do not get an alligator if you are considering this" and then deleted the thread.

now be a good kid and save yourself some emberassment by making sure your post count stays at 5


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

Its okay i know you spend all your time and money with your fish and what not i have a life and don't waste all my time posting and trying to learn everything about aminals and sh*t you can continue thinknin your all high and mighty living in your parents basement with nothin goin for you but ill continue to be right and you can continue to be wrong Peace Out Piranha45


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JVorhe212 said:


> Its okay i know you spend all your time and money with your fish and what not i have a life and don't waste all my time posting and trying to learn everything about aminals and sh*t you can continue thinknin your all high and mighty living in your parents basement with nothin goin for you but ill continue to be right and you can continue to be wrong Peace Out Piranha45
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dont be mad cause he made you look like an idiot on 4 websites


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hs kids are amusing like that

well ok not really, theyre just predictable and idiotic, but w/ever


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

its okay people i know im right along with many pet shops in this area i get my info from them and from science teachers i know were right and i know your all wrong and i really dont give a sh*t if i look dumb on other websites aslong as im still right and your all wrong its okay


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Obviously you don't know sh*t about alligators and crocs. Animals need nutrition, even alligators. You start taking that away, and you get a very unhealthy animal. I'd say the teacher is full of sh*t cause there is no way I think it could live 6 years with that kind of abuse.

And with an attitude like that, I hope it rips you to pieces, then maybe you'll have some more respect for them.


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

says the guy you sucks dick all the time and masturbates to pictures of piranhas


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

WTF? Kinda bullshit is this. JVorhe, whats your deal. Let me try and put this in a context you'll understand better, what would you do if your mom stoped giving you food and such, to make sure you wouldn't grow. So you could wear clothes and shoes longer, it wouldn't be neglectful or cruel, cause if you think about it, she's just being economical


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i have a feeling this dude's going to come crying to us in a couple weeks because he killed his $250 gator, i don't know sh*t about gators, but starving anything is about the dumbest thing i have ever heard of. just because you got proved wrong when you tried to get an attitude dosn't mean you got to start acting like a little bitch. go back to your eyewitness reptiles book, and leave the advice to people who know what the hell their talking about


----------



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

well i dont know i think it would be cool to not grow any more and be small i could fit into the carry on bag so i wouldnt have to buy plane tickets i dont know what people are talkin about and what the f*ck EyeWitness???


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

JVorhe212 said:


> its okay people i know im right along with many pet shops in this area i get my info from them and from science teachers i know were right and i know your all wrong and i really dont give a sh*t if i look dumb on other websites aslong as im still right and your all wrong its okay
> [snapback]886733[/snapback]​


Ok, here it is..

Your science teacher is a complete moron. From your description its obvious he knows jack sh*t and abuses his animal.. I know 1000% more then he ever will.. i also know MORE then all the LFS employees put together, in the USA. Its safe to say im a f*cking Genuis.

So, this being said.

I agree with P45.

P45 is 100% correct and you are 101% WRONG in EVERY aspect of your pittly little name calling debate..

Get off the Soap Box and sit down. you are a fly on my wall.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

JVorhe212 with your example it would be like feeding a child from the age of 2-5 bread and water daily. Sure he can survive, but do you think that is a justifiable action?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> JVorhe212 with your example it would be like feeding a child from the age of 2-5 bread and water daily. Sure he can survive, but do you think that is a justifiable action?
> [snapback]900743[/snapback]​


dont even take him seriously.. hes a schmuck who knows nothing.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, Now i dunno where you would get piss poor advise on how to rear a croc/aligator. JVhore212 But it is cruelty to animals. They will sell anything to anyone and thats reallly too bad.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

JVorhe212 said:


> its okay people i know im right along with many pet shops in this area i get my info from them and from science teachers i know were right and i know your all wrong and i really dont give a sh*t if i look dumb on other websites aslong as im still right and your all wrong its okay
> [snapback]886733[/snapback]​


Sorry to re-open this Raptor, I had to comment. I am quite sure these are High School teachers you're talking about. I work daily with experts in herpetology and ichthyology. Teaching H.S. is tough, but it does not make you anything close to an authority. This actually is something that should be reported to authorities.

Please dont respond negatively to the criticisms here, the animal knows nothing of people debating. Just get a large enclosure or take a vacation to Florida.


----------

